# a sufficient threshold of financial commitment



## nomorelate1985

大家好，

请问这句话该如何翻译成中文呢？我不是很明白什么叫*sought a sufficient threshold of financial commitment

The original design was shelved as developer Silverstein Properties sought a sufficient threshold of financial commitment to complete the building.
*
谢谢！
*
*


----------



## Mamanunique

My try:
足够的启动资金。


----------



## nomorelate1985

Mamanunique said:


> My try:
> 足够的启动资金。



Thanks！


----------



## simonchg

@Mamanunique can't agree with you, dude. it makes the sentence confusing.

My try is: 遇到了资金瓶颈

Because, threshold ( 瓶颈  门槛) is a negative word, 'a sufficient threshold' has no equivalence in Chinese as we wouldn't say it that way. Simply compare it with that of 'can't agree more'. ‘无法同意更多’? That makes no sense in Chinese.

I think the other, though plain, way to say *'sought a sufficient threshold of financial commitment'* is *'had insufficient funds'* in this case. Need some help from English speakers.

Thus, the sentence must be paraphrased before making sense in Chinese.

' The original design was shelved as developer Silverstein Properties* sought a sufficient threshold of financial commitment to* complete the building. '
” 由于开发商 Silverstein Properties 遇到了*资金问题，无法*完成建造，原始设计被束之高阁。 “


----------



## Mamanunique

simonchg said:


> @Mamanunique can't agree with you, dude. it makes the sentence confusing.


我的意思是足够的启动资金是一个门槛，没筹集到足够的资金又怎么能启动项目呢。


----------



## simonchg

我明白你的意思。我是想说，‘启动资金’把原意狭隘了，毕竟也有可能是中期烂尾，资金链断裂什么的。


----------



## Mamanunique

那就用再启动资金呗，其实中断后重新启动，那还是可以叫启动资金。


----------



## Charles Chen

How about this, 在开发商Silverstein Properties*寻找足够的资金支持*以完成项目建设期间，原始设计被暂时搁置了。


----------



## simonchg

Charles Chen said:


> How about this, 在开发商Silverstein Properties*寻找足够的资金支持*以完成项目建设期间，原始设计被暂时搁置了。



'was shelved' 和 'sought' 在时态上同级，我认为是因果关系，而不是‘while（在……期间）'.

你的版本反推回来应该是 ‘the design *was shelved* while/as the blah *was seeking* blah'，这样 threshold 就说不通了。

另外，我自己也对 threshold 的翻法存疑，你怎么看？


----------



## brofeelgood

Charles Chen said:


> How about this, 在开发商Silverstein Properties*寻找足够的资金支持*以完成项目建设期间，原始设计被暂时搁置了。



正确 

threshold = a level that must be reached or exceeded for something to occur, e.g. high threshold for pain.

financial commitment = a fancy way of calling money that's required for the construction project

a sufficient threshold of financial commitment *= *a sum of money that is above a specific amount



simonchg said:


> 'was shelved' 和 'sought' 在时态上同级，我认为是因果关系，而不是‘while（在……期间）'.
> 你的版本反推回来应该是 ‘the design *was shelved* while/as the blah *was seeking* blah'，这样 threshold 就说不通了。
> 另外，我自己也对 threshold 的翻法存疑，你怎么看？



Tense does not govern the definition "as" has to take. 这纯粹取决于前(后)段的内容.
- I saw her as I *walked* home. (while)
- I went to bed early as I *was feeling* tired. (because)


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

必应了一把，竟然没有a threshold of 这个搭配……


----------



## Charles Chen

simonchg said:


> 'was shelved' 和 'sought' 在时态上同级，我认为是因果关系，而不是‘while（在……期间）'.
> 
> 你的版本反推回来应该是 ‘the design *was shelved* while/as the blah *was seeking* blah'，这样 threshold 就说不通了。
> 
> 另外，我自己也对 threshold 的翻法存疑，你怎么看？


我同意 @brofeelgood 的看法，as的翻译和时态并没有必然的联系。我觉得此句的因果关系并不是很明显，若是因果关系的话应该是 ‘the original design was shelved as the developer needed to seek a sufficient threshold ...'。
threshold的翻译过来比较贴切的就是“阈值”吧，就是超过这个数量就会产生一定的后果。


----------



## Mamanunique

My second try:
开发商正寻求足以启动该项目的资金以完成建设。


----------



## simonchg

brofeelgood said:


> threshold = a level that must be reached or exceeded for something to occur, e.g. high threshold for pain.
> 
> financial commitment = a fancy way of calling money that's required for the construction project
> 
> a sufficient threshold of financial commitment *= *a sum of money that is above a specific amount
> 
> 
> Tense does not govern the definition "as" has to take. 这纯粹取决于前(后)段的内容.
> - I saw her as I *walked* home. (while)
> - I went to bed early as I *was feeling* tired. (because)



明白了。刚读通顺。Thanks guys.


----------

